# PATHFINDER SWAP



## Myidolis (Oct 17, 2005)

hey guys, sorry, but i accidentally deleted the link with my instructions for the pathy manifold swap. Anybody out there want to provide me with a link to a decent site with detailed instructions. I browsed the thread list, but couldn't find it. thanks.


----------



## quakefiend420 (Jun 1, 2004)

http://z31.com/pathy.shtml


----------



## Myidolis (Oct 17, 2005)

quakefiend420 said:


> http://z31.com/pathy.shtml


Thanks man. That is the exact site i was looking for.


----------



## rhythmicSTIMULUS (Apr 12, 2005)

I found a Quest with an intake that looked like the Pathfinder's. Anyone know for sure if it is the same? I can't seem to find a Pathfinder at any of the junkyards around here.


----------



## Marc Z31 (Jul 25, 2004)

It is similar. It will flow more air than the crap that came on these cars from the factory. The stock upper is a piece of garbage.


----------

